# Leistungsindex 1,0...



## Coldfire (26. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich habe eine XFX GTX280 XL Grafikkarte und ein ASUS P6T Deluxe Mainboard und ja, laut Leistungsindex und TuneUp Utilities 2009 ist meine Grafikkarte schlecht (was natürlich nicht sein kann). Habe im Leistungsindex bei Grafik 1,0 und Grafik (Spiele) 1,0... Aktuellster Treiber ist installiert vom Mainboard sowie Grafikkarte. Was kann ich daran ändern bzw. wie?

Wäre dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Grüße, Coldi


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Februar 2009)

Hast du die Bewertung aktualisiert?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Hast du den Test denn überhaupt mal durchlaufen lassen seit du den Graka-Treiber installiert hast?


----------



## Fifadoc (26. Februar 2009)

hast du aktualisiert? neueste Treiber und alle updates?

vermutlich erkennt der Leistungsindex die Grafikkarte nicht, daher die 1,0.
Halt entweder weil du das noch nicht aktualisiert hast, oder weil evtl windows updates fehlen.

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Aragemus (26. Februar 2009)

Ist doch kackegal was der nichtsausagende leistungsindex sagt oder? ^^


-Aragemus


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Februar 2009)

Nö das ist nicht gut wenn der nicht funzt, denn Aero, Media Center etc. richten sich danch und dann geht Aero nicht. Falls sich da nichts machen lässt musst du eben die Ini Datei hacken, geht ganz einfach.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Februar 2009)

Aragemus schrieb:


> Ist doch kackegal was der nichtsausagende leistungsindex sagt oder? ^^


Eben nicht...
Bei Vista braucht man schon einen gewissen Wert im Leistungsindex um alle Funktionen ohne Einschränkungen benutzen zu können.


----------



## Coldfire (26. Februar 2009)

Ok, habe mein komplettes System nochmal neu aufgesetzt, alles frisch installiert und habe meine Treiber online über Windows suchen lassen (für die Grafikkarte).

Mein System hat jetzt in allen Punkten 5.9 Punkte. 

Trotzdem danke für all die Tipps und ja, natürlich habe ich alles deinstalliert, neu installiert, geuppedated und letztendlich auch die aktualisierung beim Leistungsindex gemacht! 

MfG, Coldi


----------



## iGreggy (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle. Ich nutze diesen Thread um mal mein Problem zu schildern und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.Mein Problem: meine Freundin hat am Donnerstag ein Alienware M15x bekommen. CPU Core i5 (520M), 4GB DDR3 (1333MHz) und ATI Radeon 5850 (1GB). Wir haben dann direkt die HDD ausgewechselt und gegen eine WD Black Scorpio ersetzt und so von 160 GB auf 320GB erweitert. Danach das System neu aufgesetzt, alle (aktuellen) Treiber inkl. offiziellen ATI Catalyst 10.7 (mobile) installiert. Alle Windows 7 (x64) Updates sind auch drin. So nun wollte ich den Windows 7 Leistungsindex ausführen. Was danach kam war überraschend: der Index beträgt 3,8 (vorher 3,7). Woher? Durch de CPU.
CPU: 3,8 (vorher 3,7)
RAM: 4,2
Grafik: 6,7
Grafik (Spiele): 6,7
HDD: 5,9

Ihr seht das Problem. 3,8 bei einer Core i5 kann nicht sein. Mein Notebook mit Core2Duo (T9300) und DDR2 (667MHz) haben mehr im Index. Mir ist klar das der Index kein Benchmark ist, sondern nur ein Vergleichssystem, aber der Unterschied kann doch nicht sein. Wisst ihr was da los ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. August 2010)

*@ iGreggy* 
habt ihr beide Windows7?
der Leistungsindex von Vista lässt sich nämlich nicht 1:1 übertragen
ist die CPU vllt. runtergetaktet? oder im Stromsparmodus?

am besten machst du aber nen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## ComputerNoob (11. Dezember 2011)

So hab immernoch 1,0 obwohl ich die neusten Treiber aus dem Inet habe.
Hab jetzt mal windows Update eingeschaltet da kam gleich 133 Updates.
Sind insgesamt 2,5gb groß.

Mus ich alle instalieren oder nur manche?

Was ist mit sp2 gibt es das schon?


----------



## Festplatte (11. Dezember 2011)

SP2 gibts noch nicht, aber du solltest IMMER alle Updates installieren!!!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht denn überhaupt das System aus?
Oder sollen wir raten


----------



## Festplatte (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja, genau! 

PS: Der PC von meinem Vater hat nen Leistungsindex von 1,0! O__O Liegt aber daran, dass er keinen Grafik-Treiber installiert hat!  Vielleicht wird der bei dir einfach nicht richtig in den Leistungsindex eingebunden?


----------

